# Planning a move to US next year



## Mistycat (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi I'm brand new here just hoping someone could answer a couple of questions. 

My husband is a director and shareholder of a small uk company which has an American office. Looks like we're going to need to move out there next year as the US side of business is starting to grow and he'd be needed there. 

We don't have an HR dept to sort it all out for us so I've got to look at it all 

What visa would we be applying for and how long does it let you stay in the states for? What if after a while we wanted to stay permanently? Would a green card be a possibility? ANd Do I need to start applying now?

Also are there any good links here or other websites re school places/property sites healthcare? 

Sorry to waffle and thanks for any advice/tips I literallydon't know where tostart!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mistycat said:


> Hi I'm brand new here just hoping someone could answer a couple of questions.
> 
> My husband is a director and shareholder of a small uk company which has an American office. Looks like we're going to need to move out there next year as the US side of business is starting to grow and he'd be needed there.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you start looking at 

uscis.gov

and employ an immigration lawyer. If you are going the route of transferring from one company office to another the L1 would seem to be the way to go.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to Travel.State.Gov
This is the other official site with visa information. 
A user names Crys may be able to give you recent information. Use the search function. She has posted a lot of her how-to here.


----------



## Mistycat (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guys I'm going to take a look


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will probably need an L visa .. get an Aila Lawyer to assist you


----------

